

The Soviet History Primer (illustrated for children and diplomats) - georgecmu
http://redprimer.com/

======
fractallyte
A work of genius! Thank you for the link.

The tragedy is the Russia (as a nation) has never been punished for its
crimes. I fear that, lacking some form of justice, history will always repeat
itself. (Of course, one could argue that the Russian people are punishing
themselves - by electing to be governed by the most autocratic, dictatorial
regimes...)

I wonder when the USSR's former 'satellite states' will finally see the sense
in forming a mutual pact and kicking Russia back to its borders?

